# First Classic. Help!



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Folks. I'm pretty new to the forum but have taken the plunge and bought a Classic Coffee. It's in bright polished stainless and looks great! I think it's an oldish one, it has the the red and blue coffee pot badge on the front left and Classic coffee GAGGIA in ink on the right. Serial number in the early 8000's. The portafilter doesn't have the two drooping spouts either. Does anybody out there know what I've got.

It came off Ebay and last night I was just running some water through it and giving it a bit of a clean and I noticed in the top of the water tank a spout about in the middle with no pipe on it, does it need one. Another concern is that I tried to take the temp of the water coming from the brew head and the max I got was 84c, is this not to cool or am I not doing it correctly. Could it be the thermostat is wrong and cutting out before the right temp is reached. The steam side of things seems ok but I'm just a newbie what would I know.

The previous owner said it was only used a couple of times a week but I just want to be running as it should. Any advice greatly appreciated. I have a new group seal coming today I hope along with some cleaning items and coffee beans.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

The older Gaggias didn't have the curved spouts on the portafilter, just the two little nipples.

When you say a spout in the water tank, can you be a bit more specific? Or maybe post a pic?

It's very hard to accurately test the water temperature coming out of a group head without the right equipment. What I would say is, let the machine warm up for at least 30 minutes. The temperature should be measured about 20 seconds after the thermostat light comes on. And then measure the temperature using the method found in this link: http://home.surewest.net/frcn/Coffee/HowToTempCheck.html

And lastly, make sure to give it a good descale. You will need to remove the shower holding plate to make sure it's done properly. Check out this thread for more info http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2358-Classic-Shower-holding-plate-stuck


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like a very similar machine to one I have on my bench

A stock standard Gaggia Classic Coffee

There is an outlet back into the water tank which doesn't need a hose connected. It just means the water will drop into the tank instead of being directed down a hose.

The portafilter sounds normal, there were some with a screw attachment to take either a single or double spout

Extra spouts available from CoffeeHit and Happydonkey

The portafilter Osh is referring to is the old style double that was shipped with some machines.


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks chaps, I need a cup! I have a multimeter temp probe. Very fast responce and accurate enough for this. Will let you know.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey. All your questions have been answered!







As Glenn said the thing in the middle is so you can fill the tank from the back. As for the temp, again I agree!

If you'd like a better double portafilter I'll send you one for freeeeee. It came with my machine and is the nice heavy double with two spouts. (no basket though) It's been used about 12 times and has sat in the cupboard for a couple of years! Your're quite welcome to it. Just PM me your address.









Lee


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats tremendous and very generous of you Lee. Even without a poly s cup I just had 90c after leaving the machine on. Will keep at it.


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

I made something to contain the water from some foam packing and with the formula on the link I got a peak of 96c and depending how long between cycles a low of 89c so it would appear to be ok. I need to make a tamper next! Thanks again folks for the help.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like you've discovered temp surfing on a Gaggia. This is a skill to develop and once you have mastered it good shots are easy to come by


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

no problem. Better you use it that it sits idle!


----------

